# Energy Drain



## the Jester (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there a way to give neg rep? I saw a thread (locked already, btw) whose originator basically called us all liars, called Dragon and Dungeon useless, and then asked for help pirating them. I would like to express my opinion to him but the thread is locked. Ergo, negative xp- or energy drain.

Is there a way?


----------



## Umbran (Nov 23, 2008)

No, there is not.  That way lies popularity contests of a sort we probably don't want.

If you see a really bad post, please report it to the moderators, if it doesnt' seem to have been dealt with already.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 23, 2008)

Why does it say approve or disapprove then?


----------



## the Jester (Nov 24, 2008)

Fair enough.

It was too late to report it, it had already been locked; and I won't generally call a poster out publically. But it irked me.

But, as I said, fair enough.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 24, 2008)

Crothian said:


> Why does it say approve or disapprove then?




It shouldn't.  There may be some permisison issues I missed for certain usergroups.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 20, 2008)

Umbran said:


> No, there is not. That way lies popularity contests of a sort we probably don't want.
> 
> If you see a really bad post, please report it to the moderators, if it doesnt' seem to have been dealt with already.




Then how was Psion able to do that very thing to my account?

As far as I know, he didn't report my post. And, I'm pretty sure there was nothing in my post that was bad, let alone reportable.

I just find it ironic that I recieved positive rep from someone, for a post on the same thread (about a page previously) that was a complete, anabashed, and self-admitted rant. Then, I recieved negative rep for a post that you even agreed with.

Is there a new cadre of forum enforcement, other than moderators, that we didn't know about? It seems to me that some members, other than moderators, are taking it upon themselves to determine what's acceptable and not acceptable for posting.

edit: I would have reported it, but there's no mechanism I can see for reporting negative rep. However, if it's not supposed to be possible to do it, I can understand why there's no mechanism for reporting it. Seems a bit confusing.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 21, 2008)

As Morrus said, he may have missed some permission issues for certain usergroups. When he has the opportunity I'm sure he will revisit it.


----------

